# [solved by reboot] XEN inklusiv-IP top, Probleme Subnet

## misterjack

ich habe hier einen EQ9 von Hetzner und ein geroutetes Netzwerk für die externen IPs und ein gebridgtes für ein internes Netz. (siehe http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Xen_mit_Routing_und_Bridge)

```
modules=( "iproute2" )

config_eth0=(

   "78.46.***.aaa/27 peer 78.46.***.ccc" 

)

routes_eth0=( "default via 78.46.***.ccc )

dns_servers_eth0="213.133.98.98 213.133.99.99 213.133.100.100"

bridge_xenbr0=""

brctl_xenbr0=(

   "setfd 0"

   "stp off"

)

config_xenbr0=(

   "10.0.0.1/24"

)
```

Nun habe ich 2 domU, die erste ist mit einer Inklusiv-IP (gleiches Subnet wie Haupt-IP) wie folgt konfiguriert:

```

config_eth0=( 

   "78.46.***.bbb netmask 255.255.255.255 pointopoint 78.46.***.aaa"

)

routes_eth0=( "78.46.***.aaa" )

dns_servers_eth0="213.133.98.98 213.133.99.99 213.133.100.100"

config_eth1=(

        "10.0.0.2/24"

)

postup() {

   route add default gw 78.46.***.aaa

}

```

Diese domU funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Die zweite hat eine IP aus einem Subnet:

```
config_eth0=( 

   "178.***.***.*** netmask 255.255.255.255 pointopoint 78.46.***.aaa"

)

routes_eth0=( "78.46.***.aaa" )

dns_servers_eth0="213.133.98.98 213.133.99.99 213.133.100.100"

config_eth1=(

        "10.0.0.5/24"

)

postup() {

   route add default gw 78.46.***.aaa

}
```

Mit der 2. domU habe ich richtige Probleme, a) funktioniert die Domainauflösung nicht. Ein ping google ergibt nach längerer Zeit: ping: unknown host google.de. b) lassen sich Verbindungen per IP aufbauen (SSH oder FTP z.b.), das dauert aber eine gefühlte Ewigkeit. Steht erstmal die Verbindung, ist flüssiges Arbeiten möglich. Auch wenn ich für diese domU das interne Netzwerk abstelle, habe ich die selben Probleme. Die beiden DomU sind bis auf die unterschiedlichen IPs nahezu identisch.

Hat jemand Vorschläge?

----------

## Adnae

Um das Problem zu lösen, solltest du in der Datei /etc/resolv.conf einfach gültige DNS Server eintragen  :Wink: 

Das Problem was du hier schreibst ist schliecht und einfach, das er keinen DNS Server findet.

----------

## misterjack

 *Adnae wrote:*   

> Um das Problem zu lösen, solltest du in der Datei /etc/resolv.conf einfach gültige DNS Server eintragen 

 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> dns_servers_eth0="213.133.98.98 213.133.99.99 213.133.100.100"
> ...

 

----------

## Adnae

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Adnae wrote:*   Um das Problem zu lösen, solltest du in der Datei /etc/resolv.conf einfach gültige DNS Server eintragen  
> 
>  *misterjack wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

gucke doch trotzdem mal in die resolv.conf und ich verspreche dir, bei einer wird diese leer sein  :Smile: 

Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich nie ein Freund von dieser Art der DNS Konfiguration war/bin, genau weil es nicht immer so klappt wie man sich das denkt  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

 *Adnae wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gucke doch trotzdem mal in die resolv.conf und ich verspreche dir, bei einer wird diese leer sein 
> 
> 

 

Ist sie nicht. War so ziemlich das erste, was ich geprüft habe  :Smile:  dns_servers_eth0 hat bei mir noch nie Probleme gemacht.

Aber, das Problem ist nach einem Neustart weg. Kann keinen Unterschied in dem erkennen, was mir ifconfig, route oder ip ausgibt. Verdammtes XEN  :Very Happy: 

----------

